# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  توريس يأمل المشاركة في لقاء الدربي

## loveme1407

** 

** 


*أعلن المهاجم الإسباني الدولي فرناندو توريس يوم الثلاثاء أنه يأمل بأن لا يغيب عن مباراة الدربي ضد إيفرتون السبت المقبل.*

*وكان توريس تعرض لإصابة في الحالب الأيمن خلال تدريبات منتخب بلاده الجمعة الماضي في أرهوس وغاب عن المباراة الحاسمة التي فازت فيها إسبانيا على الدنمارك 3-1 السبت ضمن تصفيات كأس أوروبا 2008.*


*وقال توريس "لا أنوي الغياب عن مباراة الدربي ضد إيفرتون، فأنا أعلم إلى أي حد تعتبر هذه المباراة حساسة وأسعى لكي أكون جاهزاً في الوقت المناسب"، مضيفاً "سبق لي أن شاركت في مباراة دربي إسبانية كبيرة مع أتلتيكو مدريد ضد ريال مدريد، وأنا أتشوق الآن إلى أن أعيش ذات الفرحة في الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز".*

----------


## alzahrani33

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## loveme1407

*مشكور حبيبي على مرورك وتعقيبك على موضوعي* 
*أتمنى أكون في الخادمة واتحفكم بكل ما هو جديد* 
*ولك اطيب تحياتي*
*`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• ( أخوك loveme1407 ) `•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•*

----------

